# Galicia/north coast of Spain



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

The Meetloaves are coming. . . 

After several false starts we travel from Ireland early next week, armed with two ton of tea bags, a million documents and a file full of advice provided by forum members over the past few months.

However.... We have to be within easy strking distance of home as Mr Meetloaf is anxiously awaiting an appt with a consultant (the as reason for the delay). Our compromise is to leave the rain and grey skies temporarily and start our Spanish adventure but stay within reasonable driving distance of the French ferry ports. No Alicante for us on this trip, unfortunately.

Can anyone recommend any interesting places in this area to visit, bearing in mind that we are tourists but also looking for that right place to settle. The large cities are obvious but I'm sure there's more to this area than that. I hear the food is particularly good....

Many thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Apologies to those who have seen these photos before, but they are very good examples of the pretty little beaches in the north.

This is Mundaka beach











And this is Anuero


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Different photos...
El Capricho, a house built by Gaudí, in Comillas









Santillana del mar


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Painted forest (El Bosque de Oma) - sounds weird, but it's fun
Bizkaia.Net - Baso margotua. Irudien zerrenda Ibarrolaren arabera
The artist painted shapes and figures in the trees thhat change as you walk round.

The Brown Bear
The Cantabrian brown bear (Ursus arctos)





And lastly, loads of info here
Northern Spain travel information, holiday ideas, advice and reviews - Telegraph


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Marvellous! Exactly what I was hoping for. Thank you very much.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I know there are a few other people who could contribute to this thread, so let's hope they see it!


----------

